# Moving to Mazatlan



## kjenner (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi there! I'm hoping you can help me out. My friend and I are moving to Mazatlan in August 2009. We love it there and can't wait to move. We are both students in our 20's and would like to work when we get there. Are Canadians able to work in Mexico? If so what kind of jobs are avaliable to them? We are also wondering if it is better to find a place to live before we are there, or look for a place once we get down there? Any information you have would be greatly appreciated as we don't want to go down there clueless!
Thanks 
Kelsi


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Mexico, will require that you have an FM3 Visa with working permission. Getting the visa requires that you show proof of foreign income of about $1000 USD per month per person. If you own a home in Mexico, they may reduce that amount by half. In order to get working permission, you will need a specific job with a specific employer. So, plan on being able to support yourself for some time and have enough provable income and resources to get back home. Mexico does protect its citizens from outside competition for jobs and, as a result, many of the expats you may find working there are in time share sales; not a lucrative field right now, I suspect.
There will be a lot of vacancies in August, the beginning of the oppressive heat and humidity and the lowest of the low season. You shouldn't have any trouble finding a place.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*moving to mazatlan*

since you guys are in your 20's and your coming down in aug. i recomend you take some massage classes asap........ just to have an extra skill.... everyone wants massages..
you might also be able to sell time-share part time..... many american own resorts in mazatlan... they would help with your fm3...
so do your re-search..... find what time-share resorts are in mazatlan...... 
i like the massage idea..... with inglish , you could do that part time and from all the tourists -good tips.
just a thought


----------



## Martin Pierce (Nov 18, 2007)

kjenner - also moving to mazatlan from the wet NW, Seattle area. we looked at many cities first, but chose this to start with for beach, weather, and mostly a private but affordable school for my teenager, although my wife and I will retire early and enjoy it. check out a Mazatlan-specific blog MazInfo if you dare. they are daily chatting amongst themselves and aren't real friendly sometimes, beware and read for a while, there can be very valuable info about living there. I have also found good friends there, too. give it time before you jump in to a real estate purchase, make sure it's what you want....
m Pierce fam of Tacoma, WA within months to be of Mazatlan'


----------

